# Seditions Gate (Horus Heresy)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/seditions-gate-limited-edition.html

Black Library have put the previously event only book up for sale, opening the remaining stock for all comers.


What is the opinion of the stories in this book? Worth a purchase?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

1 awesome; 2 very good; 2 normal sinking slowly to bad. Anyway, one of the best HH anthologies to date.
'Harrowing' is a little complicated, but what do you expect from AL - and yes, it is awesome


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Grabbed a copy because of the recommendation. Took the sabbat crusade ebook as well to bump it to 60€ for my 5th Service Stud.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Last 100 left of Seditions Gate.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

its ok nothing special a couple of good stories, a bit short as well if i remember correctly.


----------

